# Lawry's rub question.



## rdevous (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried "Lawry's Perfect Blend Seasoned Rub For Pork"?  
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 I saw it in BJ's yesterday.  It was $8.59 for 27 oz.  Looked interesting with all the spices in it including orange peel.  They had pork Boston butts for $1.20 a pound. Two to a package...averaging about 7.5 to 8 pounds each.  


Ray


----------



## got14u (Aug 25, 2009)

no opinion on that rub. but here is one that I have used and anyone I have given some to fell in luv with it. great customer service and I like giving my money to some one small instead of corporations...trust me it is worth the call to order.
http://www.lantanaoftexas.com/index.html/page4.html

btw it is the all purpose seasoning.
and thier lantana beans is to die for. I can't get enough of this stuff when it turns cold out. replace ham with pulled pork.....oh yummy..i'm getting hungry just talking about it.
sorta a weird web site but it works..gotta call to order.
hope u and anyone else trys it. u will be throughing points at me...LOL


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have never used it either but I found a new rub made by old bay and it's really good and even a bit spicer then the regular seafood seasonings.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 26, 2009)

There are many fine rubs out there but for me I prefer the fun of making my own.


----------



## dropastone (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with *ShooterRick*. I make my own as well. Don't get me wrong I have bought plenty of store bought rubs in my day and they are all great in some way or another.

I generally like to use my rub that I've been perfecting for around 5 yrs now. It's real versatile and I can use it on almost anything. That's where the real fun is at. 

I always use the same ingredients in my rub but I like to mix it up a bit from time to time to see if there is something I can tweak it with.

You can find real joy in making your own. 

Now to answer your question. I've never used *Lawry's Perfect Blend* before but I'll probably give it a try.

*@ mballi3011*

I seen that old bay rub at wal-mart last weekend and almost picked some up. I wish I would have now.


----------



## mph (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought one at BJ's along with a 3 pack of BBRs 2 weeks ago. I prefer the Lawry's better than the Mcormicks. I will finish using this batch, but from now on, I'm going to make my own. Both have too much salt for my taste.

Mark


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never used the pork rub, but, we like the chicken/poultry blend...Lawry's has been around forever...I'd give it a shot if I felt a bit adventurous.

Eric


----------



## ranvillejr (Feb 12, 2013)

I use it as a chicken rub my customers love it.


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 12, 2013)

Love the chicken and poultry blend bit I have never tried the pork rub.  I don't think I've seen it around here.  I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## govie (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been using Lawry's pork rub for about 6 years. I cook only with gas. I have a Carolina Cooker. This rub when used as recommended on the back of the label gives superior taste and texture to the babyback ribs I cook.  I cook as little as three racks at a time and as many as 42 racks at one time. The results are perfect ribs with this rub. Most of the time the ribs are eaten without any rib sauce.


----------



## beaummiler (Apr 10, 2013)

i like lawrys when i dont make my own i have been kinda hung up on there smoked chile&garlic here lately it has a little bite to it but i will keep a eye out for the pork rub


----------



## govie (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been using this rub for over 5 years . The general response to this rub has been very good to excellent. I cook my ribs in a Carolina Cooker with gas. I haven't smoked food for the past 20 yrs.

I recently spoke to Lawry's and they told me this rub has been reformulated with a new name. Basil,citrus and garlic . I haven't tried this new formula.


----------



## unclejoeyv (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm curious if anyone has tried the new formulation they are calling basil citrus and garlic. I've recently used up the last of my perfect pork blend and it's everyone's favorite on smoked chicken drumsticks. I wonder how the new flavor compares.


----------

